# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ontwikkeling zelfstandige staanmogelijkheid voor mensen met een verlamming

## PaulaMaat

Hallo allemaal,

Momenteel zijn wij bezig met het ontwikkelen van een staanmogelijkheid voor mensen met een verlamming aan de benen of een dwarslaesie. Wij willen dat deze mensen meer zelfstandigheid krijgen en dit lijkt ons een volgende stap hierin.
In revalidatiecentra bestaan vaak al systemen waarmee men kan staan, maar vaak zijn er nog hulpverleners nodig om de mensen hierin te krijgen.

Nu hebben wij jullie hulp nodig! We willen dit product zo goed mogelijk aanpassen aan de wensen van de doelgroep.Zijn er mensen met een verlamde benen?
Wat vinden jullie belangrijk bij een zelfstandige sta-hulp.
Wat willen jullie hierin terugzien? en wat juist niet? Wat zou jou echt kunnen helpen?

Wij zien uit naar jullie reacties!

Een zeer enthousiaste projectgroep

----------

